# Wires through Firewall



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm trying to run wires through my firewall for some aux. lights on the backrack, etc. The question is, where is the best place to bring the wires through? I'd like the switches in the middle of the cab, near the radio. Would it just be easier to drill a hole then place epoxy to seal it afterwards?

Thanks a ton guys & gals!
-Mike


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

I take it this is gonna be on the 99 F350?

There is probably already a grommet on the firewall. It may take some looking to find it, but im willing to bet there is one there you can use.

If there isnt, then I would drill a hole and buy a rubber grommet to insert in the hole, to help prevent the wires from rubbing against the freshly cut metal, then having a short after the insulation wears through.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Moonraker, thanks for the help! Yes, it is going to be on the '99 I've got in my sig. I forgot to post it! I'm having a hell of a time trying to remove the radio. you're supposed to be able to use bent coat hangers, but I'm having no luck. Does anyone know any tricks to this? or is there another way to remove the main dash panel? I'm wanting to place the switches where the ESOF dial goes, as i don't have ESOF and it's a blank panel. 

Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

Go to the parts store and get the correct tools for removing the radio. They are 2 horseshoe shaped metal pieces that slip in and the radio will pop right out. Or stop by a Best Buy or the like and slip the kid in the shop $5 to take it out.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.calibex.com/ford-radio-removal-tool/zzcalibex2zB1z0--search-html


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i tried using two bent coat hangers and found that they bend to easy i just went to walmart and picked up the tool for 5 bucks "i think" in the car sterio section.


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

I have taken the radios out of all my ford trucks and i use 4 long skinny screwdrivers that fit into the holes work fine. And for the wires for has Wires that are run through the firewall from the factory for auxillary lights, i think there are 5 of them they are tied off under the dash by the stearing coulum and are black, blue, red white, and brown. On my truck under the engine they were tied of under the fuse box. Hope this helps, Otherwise on my 2000 SD i have drilled through the plastic insert right in front of the break pedal.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great guys! thanks for all the help. i'll be working on it next weekend, as i've got 3 exams and a 25 page paper due at school this week. argh! school gets in the way of life:realmad: I'll keep ya posted guys, and i'll get pics of what everything looks like!
-Miketymusic


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wires*

I ran my strob wires through the vents in the back of the cab. Worked great I sealed them with a little silicone to be sure but never any water or noise and no hole when I trade trucks as it has a rubber seal that I didnt hurt


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

if its has an auto trans it will have a hole through the firewall already on the upper corner of the drivers side. it is not used with an auto trans at all (just filled with a plug). with a manual trans it will be filled with the clutch setup. i have used this hole to bring in control wires on a number of plow trucks and fire trucks alike.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

good stuff.......let it dry........shave it w/ knife


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Tractor Plower;428953 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to run wires through my firewall for some aux. lights on the backrack, etc. The question is, where is the best place to bring the wires through? I'd like the switches in the middle of the cab, near the radio. Would it just be easier to drill a hole then place epoxy to seal it afterwards?
> 
> Thanks a ton guys & gals!
> -Mike


 I've always found where the factory ran wires through. Usually you can find a grommet around the steering column. I run my wires from the engine bay into the cab, then hook everything up.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I ended up finding a grommet in the back of the cab, then ran them under the rocker panel cover that pops up! worked out great! 
My truck is a manual, so the opening for the clutch is taken!
Thanks again for all the responses guys, i'll post pics as soon as i can!
-Mike!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*firewall*

sorry to jump the thread..

i just bought a 2007 new body style 1500. any idea where i can run wires through the firewall for the plow controls. i tried looking for a grommet and couldn't find one. anyone done an install yet? how do i remove the headlights?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Alright guys, the wires have been run through the firewall! everything is set up except mounting my new TIR3's on the backrack. I'll post some pics soon!

Thanks for everyone's help, it has turned out great!

-Mike


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Got the wiring run for my tir3's to, I think im just going to run bolts down for the mount, but I might weld em, I decided to put em in the same place as you, should look sharp!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice Jeff! it'll look really good when it's done. how are you planning on using bolts? use paint to draw a pic!

Also I've thought about getting 2 more and putting them under the tailgate, then synchronizing all 4 to work together. Apparently you can sync up to 8!! Might order a Whelen Guardian as well. 

-Mike


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Yea I wish I could sync up the whelen slimlighter, I actually wouldent mind putting 2 more on aswell. Maybe we can get a deal lol. Look on my faceboook under the graphiti wall thing, ill draw a pic.

Cheers
Jeff


----------

